# What infections are tested for with high vaginal swabs?



## Jada&#039;s Mummy

Hi, I have done a search but have not found any info regarding this.

I have been swabbed three times during my pregnancy so far, twice at my local hospital because I was admitted with abdo pain and once at a hospital where I was visiting family.

My local hospital have not picked up any infection and the non-local hospital performed a high vaginal swab and picked up Group B Strep (2wks after having swabs done at my local hospital). Whilst I know Group B can be picked up at anytime so my hospital may not have missed this as such, I just wondered if different NHS hospitals within England use different cultures or methods when testing for infection during pregnancy?

It has also made me paranoid that I have an infection that has not been picked up, such as chlamydia. The non-local hospital sent a report to my doctors who have said they tested for gonorrhea (sorry, probably wrong!), BVS and other things, which all showed negative but it does not appear they tested for chlamydia. A midwife has told me that when they do the swabs, they grow the discharge to look for any sign of infection, full stop, does this mean that if I had chlamydia it would show up on one of these tests or not?! I know these tests are expensive for the NHS but I do not see the point of testing for certain infections only, especially as a lot of them are symptomless.

I would also like to know if there is any risk to my baby if I were to have chlamydia and what the risks would be please. I don't mind going to have a test done but don't see the point if these three swabs I've already had done would've picked it up as it's more invasion whilst I am pregnant. Evertime I speak with a midwife, my GP or the hospital, I seem to get different answers and am now terribly confused!!!

Sorry for my paranoia, I have been on this journey for 8yrs and want to make sure I have checked all possible avenues to ensure this baby arrives safely as I have previously lost three babies.

Many thanks in advance for a reply

Sharon


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Chlamydia would normally be swabbed for seperatley, so they may not have done it.  It isnt something that is done commonly.  The swabs you have had done will test for any infection that is present, and the Group B strep must only just have started when you had the third swab.  You will be able to have antibiotics for this in labour to protect your baby.

I think, unless you have any real cause to think that you may have chlamydia, which may have been tested for in any fertility investigations, they are unlikely to perform this test. Try to relax a bit more, and enjoy the pregnancy, tr not to keep thinking of things that MIGHT be wrong, as you will only end up getting really stressed, which won't help the baby, and you will just carry on finding illnesses that you may or may not have,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy

Hi Emilycaitlyn, 

Thanks for the reply. After ringing around, the hospital I was swabbed in when visiting family did not test for Chlamydia but my local hospital have assured me that they did!! So, I finally got my answer, oh, and all my swabs have been clear.

I know I need to relax and enjoy this pregnancy, I just find it so hard as I've previously made two unhealthy babies and one healthy baby, all of whom I have lost in pregnancy. I know had I have been more vigilant in the previous pregnancy I may not have lost the healthy baby, this is why I have this 'need' to make sure I'm covering all angles that I am aware of. I know there are other things that can go wrong in pregnancy, that I do not know about, but I am happy enough not to learn about EVERYTHING that could go wrong as I would send myself insane. I would never forgive myself if I lost this baby because I didn't pursue a niggling feeling though.

Many thanks for your advice,

Sharon xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

I understand hun, but please try to enjoy this pregnancy a little, it will go so quickly xxxx


----------

